# 92, clutch pedal hard to press on and it got stuck and did not come back up, read on



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

Posting the problem here. 

The clutch pedal was very very hard and the pedal wont come back. I dropped the tranny and to my surprise it was full of gunk, after thorough clean up it was back like new, I have to post the pics from my last install. Centerforce dual friction, if money is an issue dont buy a centerforce like I did, the piece of sh!t did not come with a throw bearing, pilot bearing nor a alignment tool. Lucky I had a alignment tool from my previous ACT install. I am about to go lift up to the car in a minute after I replace the new differential seals. 

back to the ACT subject the ACT usually runs between $190-220 and comes with everything you need. This was a emergency install so I had to run to NOPI and grab what ever they had in stock and the only thing they had was a centerforce. Good clutch but too much money for an incomplete kit  $226+$36 for the TO bearing and possibly another $7.00 for the alignment tool but I already had one


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

try your clutch cable man.


----------



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

how about that was the problem I ordered it like 3 days ago, but just not that part the part that holds the throw out bearing also contributed to that problem. 


But thanks for the suggestion, I found that out three nights ago after putting it back together.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

dam i wish i new how to do that right now, taking my mechanics aprenticship in september though so hopefully i will be able to do that kinda stuff soon


----------

